# Beware



## MaidenScotland

Despite putting a post it note in Arabic stating that under no circumstance are staples to be used on my passport the visa office have just done this once again, only this time they have gone through my biometric eye... I now need a new passport!!
This is the second time they have done this to me

Maidenm


----------



## gw4khq

Thanks for the note. Luckily my visas have always been stuck in by the office in Mogamma. I've just started organising a new 10 year passport which now has to be done via Paris. A real pain and very costly because of the use of courier services both ways.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Yes mine has to go to Paris... They did this to my last passport and I explained to them that the passport belongs to the British Government and must not be defaced... it's like talking to the wall.


----------



## MaidenScotland

My passport was in the magamma... this is where it happened. My passport for some reason has a ticket stapled to it.. they told me so that they can find it!!! God only in Egypt.


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes mine has to go to Paris... They did this to my last passport and I explained to them that the passport belongs to the British Government and must not be defaced... it's like talking to the wall.


Welllllllll,

In here if you want someone to turn right then just tell them to turn left.........Just as simple and stupid as it sounds LOL!

And what will sound really stupid is my following question.......And pardon me for asking it.......But what does the French Paris have to do with a UK passport that was ruined? Or have I misread it or something? :confused2:

But please..............don't insult walls :lol:


----------



## MaidenScotland

DeadGuy said:


> Welllllllll,
> 
> In here if you want someone to turn right then just tell them to turn left.........Just as simple and stupid as it sounds LOL!
> 
> And what will sound really stupid is my following question.......And pardon me for asking it.......But what does the French Paris have to do with a UK passport that was ruined? Or have I misread it or something? :confused2:
> 
> But please..............don't insult walls :lol:



Cos we are as daft as you and being in Europe gives lots of money spinning opportunities 


All passport applications are now processed and printed centrally in "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service" in Paris. 

How to apply for a full UK passport

If you are in Egypt and need to apply for a full UK passport, then you should apply direct to the "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service", Paris, France. Visit the UK in France website for details of how to apply. 

The British Embassy in Cairo, the Consulate General in Alexandria and Honorary Consuls in Sharm el Sheikh and Luxor can no longer accept full UK passport applications, and will return any that they receive via courier. 

It is your choice how you get your application and documents to Paris. However, we would recommend for document security purposes using a recognised international courier. You can chose any courier company to send your passport application, but you would need to pay for one-way delivery fee to Paris, after which the Passport Production Centre will charge 40 Euros to your credit card to return the new passport via TNT.


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Cos we are as daft as you and being in Europe gives lots of money spinning opportunities
> 
> 
> All passport applications are now processed and printed centrally in "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service" in Paris.
> 
> How to apply for a full UK passport
> 
> If you are in Egypt and need to apply for a full UK passport, then you should apply direct to the "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service", Paris, France. Visit the UK in France website for details of how to apply.
> 
> The British Embassy in Cairo, the Consulate General in Alexandria and Honorary Consuls in Sharm el Sheikh and Luxor can no longer accept full UK passport applications, and will return any that they receive via courier.
> 
> It is your choice how you get your application and documents to Paris. However, we would recommend for document security purposes using a recognised international courier. You can chose any courier company to send your passport application, but you would need to pay for one-way delivery fee to Paris, after which the Passport Production Centre will charge 40 Euros to your credit card to return the new passport via TNT.



Thanks for the info... Last time I did it for my daughter we went through the British Embassy in Cairo, but mine's up for renewal next year so I'll have to go through all this fun


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sam said:


> Thanks for the info... Last time I did it for my daughter we went through the British Embassy in Cairo, but mine's up for renewal next year so I'll have to go through all this fun




Sam... don't be silly girluse it to your advantage.. it would be much easier to go back to the UK and renew it there:clap2:.
Don't forget most countries require you to have at least 6 months left on your passport before they will allow you to enter.


----------



## Sam

MaidenScotland said:


> Sam... don't be silly girluse it to your advantage.. it would be much easier to go back to the UK and renew it there:clap2:.
> Don't forget most countries require you to have at least 6 months left on your passport before they will allow you to enter.


Hmmmm, that would be the more sensible option...

That would require ANOTHER holiday spent in the UK though. After this last visit I was thinking that my next holiday should actually be used as a holiday in a country other than Egypt or England. We'll have to see...


----------



## DeadGuy

MaidenScotland said:


> Cos we are as daft as you and being in Europe gives lots of money spinning opportunities
> 
> 
> All passport applications are now processed and printed centrally in "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service" in Paris.
> 
> How to apply for a full UK passport
> 
> If you are in Egypt and need to apply for a full UK passport, then you should apply direct to the "The Western Europe and Near East Passport Service", Paris, France. Visit the UK in France website for details of how to apply.
> 
> The British Embassy in Cairo, the Consulate General in Alexandria and Honorary Consuls in Sharm el Sheikh and Luxor can no longer accept full UK passport applications, and will return any that they receive via courier.
> 
> It is your choice how you get your application and documents to Paris. However, we would recommend for document security purposes using a recognised international courier. You can chose any courier company to send your passport application, but you would need to pay for one-way delivery fee to Paris, after which the Passport Production Centre will charge 40 Euros to your credit card to return the new passport via TNT.



Well it sounds like it got something to do with the EU thing......or at least that's how it sounds for me.

But at least you do get your passport after all, so it's not as daft as "we" are 

Thanks for explaining


----------



## Beatle

DeadGuy said:


> Well it sounds like it got something to do with the EU thing......or at least that's how it sounds for me.
> 
> But at least you do get your passport after all, so it's not as daft as "we" are
> 
> Thanks for explaining


I had no idea about that either! It seems a bizarre system - if you are going to send your passport as far as Paris, then you could have sent it just as easily to England.


----------



## kevinthegulf

*renewed at the passport office*

Just got back from a spot of leave, I needed a new passport as it was full, went to the passport office in Liverpool, you make an appointment first over the phone etc, very helpfull and efficient, you have to wait 4 hours there. There is no other way to do it in less than 2 weeks back in the UK. Its a day of your leave, however I need my passport here regularly for security access so having it in france for 4 weeks is not an option!!
As for this new service here via france- what a joke, only the UK would set up something in another country.
regards
Kev


----------



## aykalam

Actually, I've been told that the Americans are implementing something similar. Guess where US passports for people living in Egypt are being processed?... yep, Israel!

Main reason for these changes is security related: likelihood of blank passport books being stolen in transit is avoided as many embassies now only process emergency travelling documents.

Friend of mine had to get an emergency passport for her son last week as the processing centre in Paris "forgot" to courier the new one back to Cairo...As someone suggested above, it is worth trying to renew yours during your next visit to UK. It's definitely cheaper, and much more reliable too!

One has to wonder what the British consulate will be doing now, not that they were rushed off their feet before!


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Actually, I've been told that the Americans are implementing something similar. Guess where US passports for people living in Egypt are being processed?... yep, Israel!
> 
> Main reason for these changes is security related: likelihood of blank passport books being stolen in transit is avoided as many embassies now only process emergency travelling documents.
> 
> Friend of mine had to get an emergency passport for her son last week as the processing centre in Paris "forgot" to courier the new one back to Cairo...As someone suggested above, it is worth trying to renew yours during your next visit to UK. It's definitely cheaper, and much more reliable too!
> 
> One has to wonder what the British consulate will be doing now, not that they were rushed off their feet before!



Hi and welcome

Yes security does seem a good reason a tad inconvenient for us but if it helps with security I suppose we can't complain.

Lol - The consulate does a lot more than passport queries 

Maiden


----------



## kevinthegulf

aykalam said:


> Actually, I've been told that the Americans are implementing something similar. Guess where US passports for people living in Egypt are being processed?... yep, Israel!


Well they do have a reputation for producing passports!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

kevinthegulf said:


> Well they do have a reputation for producing passports!!!




LOL:clap2:


----------



## MensEtManus

I am not surprised.
I've noticed anytime I try to renew something here in Alexandria, I am told bring documents A, B, C. I show up and they say, oh we also need documents X, Y and Z. I go back the second time and they say, oh wait, we need you to bring a newly formatted document A, and B. I show up for the third time, oh sorry the computer is down, check back tomorrow. 

Actually, I waited until my 10 years were up and travelled to the States to renew my passport. It took me one day to renew. I miss organization and order.


----------

